# Ajout à path



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juillet 2001)

comment ajouter un répertoire suppléméntaire à la variable PATH (visible en tapant la commande env).

je désire ajouter le répertoire courant (.) à cette variable.
Je suis sur que cela à déja été demandé plein de fois, mais bon;; encore UNE FOIS ;-)


----------



## Gwenhiver (25 Juillet 2001)

Il y a plusieurs méthodes pour rajouter des éméments au path. En ce moment, j'ai notamment :


```

```

Maintenant, si je comprends bien ton objectif (ne plus avoir à taper les ./ devant les noms d'exécutables, c'est ça ?), je ne sais pas comment faire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juillet 2001)

oui, c'est cela, ne plus taper les ./

le script doit ressembler à (j'ai vu cela dans un livre sur unix):
PATH = $PATH: .
export PATH
cela fait un "append" à la variable PATH existante. Mais cela n'a pas marché pour moi...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juillet 2001)

Finalement j'ai essayé:
setenv PATH $(PATH):.
setenv PATH"$PATH:."
set PATH=($PATH.)

aucun de ces trois ne va!!!
même pas pour un répertoire "normal"!!
Que faire?? (un pt'tit tour chez Macaddict forum peu-être...)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2001)

faut employer les {} au lieu des () et ca roule!


----------



## PowerMike (8 Août 2001)

Pour bien se rappeler la commande : juste se souvenir que les chemins inclus dans PATH sont séparés par ':'.
La commande en csh pour attribuer une valeur à une variable est 'set' et pour une variable d 'environnement 'setenv'. La valeur d'une variable est toujours demandée grâce à '$'.

Donc la commande setenv PATH ${PATH}:/chemin
permet d attribuer à la variable d environnement PATH la valeur précédente de PATH (il faut conserver dans le PATH les anciennes valeurs sinon ça casse tout) ansi que le nouveau chemin /chemin et on sépare les deux par ':'.

Pour que ces modifs soit prises en compte lors de l'ouverture d'un terminal on peut créer un fichier .cshrc ou .tcshrc dans lequel la commande doit apparâitre.

A noter aussi : la hierrarchie des fichiers de la racine est reproduite dans les répertoire de départ de chque utilisateur. Anisi pour trouver une préférence, une application va regarder dans le dossier /Users/utilisateur/Library/Preferences si il n y a rien la concernant elle essaiera de trouver dans le répertoire /Library/preferences voir meme au niveau du réseau etc.

Donc, si nous voulons avoir des fichiers automatiquements executables sans avoir à les mettre dans /usr/bin (requiert des autorisations administrateur et peut donc être dangereux) on peut créer un répertoire bin à la racine du dossier de départ. csh s'attend à en trouver un et il n y a donc pas à parametrer le PATH.


----------



## harlock59 (11 Septembre 2011)

-anonyme- a dit:


> oui, c'est cela, ne plus taper les ./
> 
> le script doit ressembler à (j'ai vu cela dans un livre sur unix):
> PATH = $PATH: .
> ...



c'est normal que ca n'ait pas marché, ce n'est pas PATH=$PATH:. mais PATH=$PATH.:

le . sert à faire un "append" et le : sert à séparer les paths. (les chemins d'accès)


----------



## bompi (12 Septembre 2011)

Note que le post auquel tu réponds date d'une époque lointaine où deux tours jumelles se dressaient encore fièrement...


----------

